# Moving To Calabria



## Gerardo

We are thinking of moving to the Catanzaro area of Calabria. We are moving from Melbourne, Australia with my wife and two girls (9 and 4).

We are non EU citizens. Does anyone know the protocols for living in Italy? Are there any "tricks or shortcuts"?
We have family there.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Being non-EU citizens means you will have to get some form of "long-stay" visa. Your best source for information about that would be the Italian Consulate or Embassy in Australia. Generally it's a matter of showing that you have a means of supporting yourself and some "reason" for moving to Italy (family, work, study, etc.). 

As far as the "protocols" go - the first thing I'd recommend is LEARN THE LANGUAGE (if you don't already know it). Though it's not difficult to find English speakers when you're a tourist, it's entirely different if you're living there.

You may also want to check the website of the Australian Consulate in Italy. Very often they have information for their citizens living in the country and can connect you to expat groups or recommend ways to handle typical moving issues, like driving licenses and such.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Gerardo

*Moving to Calabria*

The Italian Consulate here in Melbourne is very nonchalant! My Uncle has a business there and my wife has an online business, so work may/will not be an issue.
I speak dialect Calabrese, but when we were there in 2006, we noticed that the majority speak standard Italian 

Bev, how long have you been in Italy, where did you move from, and what differences did you experience??


Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm not in Italy - I'm a bit north and west of there, in France. But thanks to the European Union, things are getting a little more standardized between countries here. I've lived in the UK, Germany and now France and did a bit of travelling around Europe when I was on secondment from the US a few years back.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## anitamort

Hi

I live in Calabria and have lived here now for 3 years. Yes it is better if you know the lannguage first. If you speak Calabrese then you shouldnt have too many problems, older generation certainly speak it!


----------



## Gerardo

Where did you move from and do you like it_


----------



## anitamort

Hi
I moved from the Uk to Spain and lived there for three years. Then I moved from Spain to Italy and have been here for three years now. Have been coming to Calabria on holiday for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Gerardo

We are moving to Catanzaro. Which area are you_

Sorry but the question mark wont work on this!


----------



## anitamort

Hi
We come under Vibo Valentia, but live in Nicotera Marina. Not so far away to meet up for chat and coffee once in a while eh!


----------



## melina

I dn't know ins or outs but good choice; Calabria is beautiful. 
b


----------



## melina

*beautiful*

No real helpful info but good choice; Calabria is beautiful.
b


----------



## maryann

anitamort said:


> Hi
> We come under Vibo Valentia, but live in Nicotera Marina. Not so far away to meet up for chat and coffee once in a while eh!


Hi, Anitamort,
How do you like the Nicotera Marina area? We are coming, my husband and I , in July to see both Calabrian coasts. We intend to live permanently in Italy once we find the area of Calabria we love. What can you tell me about your town? Things to do, roads, people, are the people welcoming to Americans. I am of Italian heritage and I do speak it, not so perfectly with the conjugations, etc, but I have been well understood. All of my grandparents were born in Sicily and I just have a craving, a need , to be in Italy for good. Luckily , my hubby is willing. So, I would lvoe a village with a lovely sense of community, the basic needs, bank, post office, supermarket, church and not too far from a large city. Would love to be near the water.
Any suggestions, Anitamort? Would love to hear from you.

Thanks,
Marianna


----------



## maryann

Gerardo said:


> Where did you move from and do you like it_



Hello, Gerardo,
How are you? My name is MaryAnn and I live in the U.S., in New York State.
Where do you live? Well, I am of Italian heritage and my husband and I are visiting Calabria for the first time in July to see if that is the area where we would like to live permanently. We would like to come within 2 years maybe.
What made you choose Calabria? What made you choose Catanzaro? What reasons? I am trying to learn as much as I can so that when I come July 11, I can carefully choose my measley 15 days of where to visit and not miss out.
Would love to hear from you. I was trying to chat with people who actually live there, because mainly I see individuals who have bought holiday homes.
Thanks,
MaryAn


----------



## Calabrese7

Gerardo I moved to Calabria almost ten years ago.... I wouldn't still be here if I didn't like it! Everything is good- I too came speaking dialect (parents are from here) Calabrians find it strange for an inglese to speak the dialect better than they do (Italian is preferred now though) The good point outway the bad ones...
Getting things done at government offices can be a big pain: permessi di soggiorno take ages to come through! You shouldn't have problems if you have dual nationality. Check with your Italian consulate if you are on the A.I.R.E register. They would just change the address on their systems.
You said that you're bringing your two children... Choose wisely! Schools are a bit backward with many using blackboards and chalk still... I could go on.... What did you want to know in particular????


----------



## maryann

maryann said:


> Hi, Anitamort,
> How do you like the Nicotera Marina area? We are coming, my husband and I , in July to see both Calabrian coasts. We intend to live permanently in Italy once we find the area of Calabria we love. What can you tell me about your town? Things to do, roads, people, are the people welcoming to Americans. I am of Italian heritage and I do speak it, not so perfectly with the conjugations, etc, but I have been well understood. All of my grandparents were born in Sicily and I just have a craving, a need , to be in Italy for good. Luckily , my hubby is willing. So, I would lvoe a village with a lovely sense of community, the basic needs, bank, post office, supermarket, church and not too far from a large city. Would love to be near the water.
> Any suggestions, Anitamort? Would love to hear from you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marianna


Hi, Anitamort, just saw this note from you. We want to live on the west coast for sure and probably not too far from where you are. I would love to be able to sit and chat and enjoy the sea and have some coffee with you! We are returning in a year, maybe less, to buy, now that we know it will be the west coast. I am reading about trouble living in Italy. Please tell me your opinion. Also, was it you that recommended a village near a city? That is what we feel is best, not far from a larger city, like 20 minutes, maybe from Scalea. Please share the negatives, not that I am that worried.
Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

Gerardo said:


> We are moving to Catanzaro. Which area are you_
> 
> Sorry but the question mark wont work on this!


Hi, Gerardo, I am in love with Calabria. We will be moving to Italy in about 2 years, but first must buy the home. It will be in Calabria.
Right now I need to see if I can get more reasonable quotes on shipping my stuff there. My husband and I try to save all we can and wow, these shipping companies are outrageous. We live in NY State in America. Have you learned of any shorter cheaper ways? When are you moving?

MaryAnn


----------

